# bottle feeding boers



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am getting about two or three bottle baby boers hopefully and I wanted to know more about bottle feeding. I have never bottle fed before and I want to know how many time a day you feed them until they are weaned. How much milk per feeding until weaned. When do you wean them? I am going to sell them at auction. I am anti replacer and plan on getting raw goat milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know where you live but I have 3 orphans for sale they were born the 22nd.
Make sure your kids have had at least 24 hrs colostrum.
Right now they are getting 12oz 4 times a day of whole cow. I increase by about 2 oz every few days. 
Make the the owner has started them on bottle for you cause after several days it's a booger.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The biggest threat to a bottle babies life for about the first week to 10 days is over feeding milk. It can and will kill them! For about the first week, they need to be fed every 6 hours. There is no hard and fast rule as to how much milk because it goes by size. When you first get them weigh them, convert their weight to ounces, multiply by 12%, and divide by 4. Feed that amount every 6 hours. After feeding, stand them up and stand over them facing the same direction. Place 2 fingers of each hand on their tummies just in front of the hipbones. You want to feel full and firm - not hard, not squishy. If you don't feel full and firm increase their milk by 1/2 to 1 ounce every day until you do. That would be a good way to tell when you need to increase their milk, too. When they hit about a week old or so, divide the middle of the night bottle by 3 and add that amount to each of the other 3 bottle. I always keep a handful of good, leafy alfalfa in front of them from about day 3. Poke a bit in their mouth to get them started eating it. My dam raised kids start nibbling at hay at about day 2. At about a week to 2 weeks old, introduce them to a good, 14% pelleted goat grower feed. Put a small handful in their feeder and poke a bit in their mouth to get them started. At about a month old, cut out the middle of the day bottle and adjust the other 2 over several days to make up for the difference. When they are eating at least a pound of pelleted feed a day, and have at least doubled their birth weight you can wean them, but I leave mine on the bottle for a minimum of 2 1/2 months - and usually 3 months. I hope this is clear and it helps. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, make sure with raw goats milk, it is CAE free.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, Scotty! I knew I was leaving something out, but couldn't put my finger on what it was.


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Does bottle feeding make it harder if the plan is to eat them not just keep them? We have several neighboring farms who have offered is bottle babies when they get them. But I worry I will be to attached.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would imagine it would, for me at least. I already make strong connections with animals and I would have a hard time sending a bottle baby to the freezer camp. Or any of em for that matter.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also when you bottle feed you see tey get attached u get attached u notice they have there own personalities . I fed 2 baby females oh my love them to pieces they are like my kids they love to play and act just like a kid so becareful I could never eat mine to attached.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

busymomx3 said:


> Does bottle feeding make it harder if the plan is to eat them not just keep them? We have several neighboring farms who have offered is bottle babies when they get them. But I worry I will be to attached.


That is going to depend on you and how you handle both the situation and yourself. I've raised bottle babies and sent them off to to the sale barn for meat. If you go into it accepting what the outcome is going to be, it's easier to not make that first mistake of picking them up, cuddling them, and most of the time it works out ok. However, I will be the first to admit that there are some very special goats out there and that makes it very hard even if you work at not becoming attached. Name them something like T-Bone or Rump Roast or Leg of Goat - then you have a frequent reminder of the reality of the situation. If possible, get 2 or 3 so you can feed them and not feel guilty because they are alone. If possible, pick bottle babies that are obnoxious - that makes it very easy! I've had several kids that I couldn't wait to send to slaughter because they were so obnoxious! Truth be told, I've also had kids that were very difficult to send. Do some serious soul searching before you commit to this, though.


----------



## busymomx3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

